# Game Thread: Blazers @ Sixers 11-16-07



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Blazers with the early 5-2 lead in the first quarter.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i hate listening to the radio when the game is on tv


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Blazers are moving the ball around a lot early. They look a little sloppy though.

This might be a low scoring game.

Blazers leading 7-2


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Blazers leading 11-6


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Martell with the sweat steal and fancy pass to Blake who ran full court, did a crazy spin move than slid a pass behind the back of the defender to LaMarcus for the Jam.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Should we be worried that Martell seems to be our best defensive player at this point in the season?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

ehizzy3 said:


> i hate listening to the radio when the game is on tv


That sucks for you non-comcast guys. If I didn't have comcast I'd be an alcoholic from spending so much time at the bars to get my Blazers.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Blazers lead 21-14 at the end of the first quarter.

This is an ugly game.

Blazers seem to be playing a better defensive game. They can't get points off the turn overs though, which is hurting them.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

aldridge should have more than 4 shots.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Bench Sergio NOW. Why is that stupid scrub playing.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Blazers are trying to take the sixers out of the game.

The crowd sure isn't happy in Philly.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Philly does not look good.

They are surprisingly quick to the passing lanes, getting some nice deflections and steals.

But other than that they look like the worse team in the league.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Cmon and crush those Sixers!

We need to get the lead up to 30 so our starters can rest for tomorrow.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ehizzy3 said:


> i hate listening to the radio when the game is on tv


DITTO! Especially a game where we are kicking butt!


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Man Philly looks like poop. We're playing sluggish, but we're blowing them out because they are just awful. That team played almost .500 ball after the Iverson trade last year. What I wonder is why they are so different so far this year?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The blazers can do no wrong.

36-14


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

17-0 in the 2nd quarter
It was 4:00 minns left in the 2nd before the Sixers scored.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We have to keep up the intensity through out this game. It's easy to lose focus when so far ahead early.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Been a while since we were on the leading side of a blowout. We've gotta keep on on their heels. Don't let up!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Why are they taking all of these outside jumpshots with Philly playing 4 guards?? LaMarcus should be dominating inside.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Phila has got to be one of the worst teams I have ever seen...


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> Phila has got to be one of the worst teams I have ever seen...


Kinda makes you wonder what kind of season the T-Wolves are going to have.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Philly can't possibly play any worse than they did, and we don't even have a twenty point lead. We need to play better or they'll come back.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

I find it funny that MB and Rice both wore the same colors haha.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I knew the blazers would blow their lead. It's obvious that they let up and started coasting once they got a 20 point lead. They need to wake the **** up and start playing real basketball. They'll never be champions if they don't know how to step on a teams throat.

Why is channing getting all of this playing time?? He doesn't do ****!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

man we are playing scared right now, wtf, maybe the subs can snap us out of it.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Lma!!! What A Move!!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> man we are playing scared right now, wtf, maybe the subs can snap us out of it.


Nate needs to get Channing French Frye out of there and put in Jarrett Jack. We are not taking advantage of their small lineup, so we may as well go small ourselves. Jack will bring some aggressivness and offense.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

automatic!!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

whew they cant stop alridge, that was such a nice offensive rebound


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

that dunk by aldridge was naaaaaaaaaaaasty! great pass by jack too


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I'd keep Roy and LA in there. We can put this away and rest for tomorrow's game.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> I'd keep Roy and LA in there. We can put this away and rest for tomorrow's game.


Damnit Nate, why don't you listen to me?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

sergio really struggling to get the ball up the court, i always thought that was a strong point of his.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Get Travis Out Of The Game!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, talk about self destructing.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We've been out scored 18 to 4.

Come on Blazers time to respond!

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

i dont understand why joel is not in there.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

geez wcf game 7 anyone? 

i guess the blazers need to work on braking the full court trap in practice, thier subs are completely embarassing us.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

How can NBA players be so bad at breaking the press. If your double teamed that means someone is open! Freaking throw the ball down the court and get the dunk!

It's like were so afraid of turning it over we just dribble at midcourt until eventually they get the steal.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

This is really to bad we had this game. We are playing really bad and I can't believe we gave this lead back. I just don't think we should have outlaw out there when they are trapping. He always trys to dribble instead of passing. I just have the feeling we are going to lose now.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Get Jack out of there! He's made a few mistakes in this run.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

18 Turnovers. They are playing like they were moonshining at the half.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

where The Hell Is Joel Pryzbilla!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

omfg roy is god


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Trade Outlaw!!!


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

put in jack roy blake pryz and la


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

if we win its all because of roy. aldridge is having a very nice game, but roy is saving this team


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

we deserve to lose this game.

outlaw continues to prove he is a moron.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Draco said:


> How can NBA players be so bad at breaking the press. If your double teamed that means someone is open! Freaking throw the ball down the court and get the dunk!
> 
> It's like were so afraid of turning it over we just dribble at midcourt until eventually they get the steal.


A lot of these guys haven’t seen the press since college and highschool. In recent years there’s been a shortage of 20 point leads. Roy and Aldridge don’t seem to be rattled by it all.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

how the hell is that not a foul??? they ****ing both ran into roy!!


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

La Is The ****


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

wow Roy cant even get calls against Kevin Ollie? What is the deal with refs? Did they meet up at the start of the season and say dont give Roy any fouls?


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Outlaw Is So Garbage


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

the refs are truly jobbing us, this blows


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

thank GOD Nate grew a brain and took Outlaw out.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Who is our best perimeter defender? Because that dude cannot be very good.

If priorities 1 and 2 for the next few years is getting a great PG and a great SF, then priority 0 should be to get a perimeter defender so Louie Williams can't beat someone off the dribble!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

wow not a shooting foul???? good lord. 

this is a joke.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

This Sucks So Bad Im Hella Mad...i Hate Outlaw


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

websters lost it. he is back to headcase loser.

great....


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

****! What BS!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

nate is an idiot... but Joel in 5 minutes ago please.

we lost this game.

count it out now.

were done. poor coaching poor refs. most poor coaching tho.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

cmon roy!


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

**** Outlaw For Reals He Made So Many Bad Plays At The End Of This Game


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

We really needed this road win and should have won. Outside of Roy and LMA nobody has played very good.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

pathetic.

we are a joke after this game.

i hope we lose the rest of the games on this trip. 

we are freaking pathetic.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It pisses me off so much that I can't watch this game! Was there a foul?? Be nice if I could see to judge for my self.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Great. The sixers just ripped the Blazers balls off. This team won't recover from this loss for awhile. This is the point at which the season goes down the tubes.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Why was Joel not in the game in the fourth quarter? Outlaw? Are you freaking serious Nate?

Tonight: Cheeks >>>>>> McMillan.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I think after yesterday's Duck game and tonight Blazer game I'm not watching anymore sports for a few days. This was just terrible!!!!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

BenDavis503 said:


> pathetic.
> 
> we are a joke after this game.
> 
> ...


why would you want that? :thinking2:

*delete* Don't tell other posters what to do.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nate McMillain was outcoached by Maurice Cheeks.... I hope you all realize how incredibly pathetic that is.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

for those who didnt see no defense they shot 75 percent!!!!!!!!!!! in the 2nd half we were not going to win this game


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

For the first time.. I am starting to doubt Nate.

We might need to think about getting a new coach sometime in the next year or so. He makes POOR decisions late in games when it counts. 

Joel NEEDED to be in the game and Outlaw needed to be out. Travis proves yet again he is a freaking complete moron. My 2 year old is smarter then him.

What a pathetic joke this game was.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

ehizzy3 said:


> why would you want that? :thinking2:
> 
> *delete* Don't tell other posters what to do.


*delete* Don't tell other posters what to do.

I have 2 players that I hate. Outlaw and Sergio. Those are the only people I put blame on... and if you READ the thread, many others agree with me.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't suppose there was a thought, after the fact that Philly scored all but one of their field goals in the paint in the fourth quarter, to maybe put Joel Przybilla in. I mean, after getting killed inside over and over and over and over again, going big would have been my instinct. Does that NOT make any sense to anyone?

And Travis Outlaw is a liability in pressure situations. Why was he even taking the ball up court in the trap?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

NateBishop3 said:


> Nate McMillain was outcoached by Maurice Cheeks.... I hope you all realize how incredibly pathetic that is.


What was funny was the fact that the team coached by Nate was the one that didn't have timeouts at the end of the game. How ironic. :azdaja:


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Nate did fine at coaching tonight. We signed Travis to a contract--he needs to learn how to play this press so Nate left him in to get some experience and to battle this out. We're playing for the future you guys--not for a championship this year. In the future these same players won't let this happen. They know to play hard to whole game. Nate was telling them not to let down their guard. They did and they have to learn from this. 

Now we know how New Orleans felt last year when we came back from 20+ hehe Chill down guys its not the end of the world.

We ran out of timeouts because Nate had to use them all to yell at the players to get their heads out of their butts


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> Great. The sixers just ripped the Blazers balls off. This team won't recover from this loss for awhile. This is the point at which the season goes down the tubes.


_"Always with the negative vibes, Moriarty!" _

Oddball (Kelly's Heroes)


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> for those who didnt see no defense they shot 75 percent!!!!!!!!!!! in the 2nd half we were not going to win this game


That's because the put on a layup clinic. We had no interior defense, and our players looked like they had **** themselves because they had a big lead. For some reason, this group of players is "scared" of being ahead, so they decided to let the Sixers come back and win.

They could barely get the ball up the court.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

BenDavis503 said:


> Why don't you go play with a lit stick of dynamite?
> 
> I have 2 players that I hate. Outlaw and Sergio. Those are the only people I put blame on... and if you READ the thread, many others agree with me.


your always blaiming someone, outlaw, webster, nate, sergio, and the refs......have you ever thought of us getting outplayed? we clearly got outplayed in the second half..you already want to fire nate....that says enough right there

oh and im going to forget that dynamite comment, but its a good answer to why you would want them to lose the rest of the games on the road trip.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I do agree with a lot of the posters we should have put Joel in the 4th qtr. I even heard Rice saying he should be in there. Joel only played 7 minutes for the whole game. We might as well put Joel in for Outlaw. I do know we are not going to win a ton of games this year but there is no reason not to try and win.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tortimer said:


> I do agree with a lot of the posters we should have put Joel in the 4th qtr. I even heard Rice saying he should be in there. Joel only played 7 minutes for the whole game. We might as well put Joel in for Outlaw. I* do know we are not going to win a ton of games this year but there is no reason not to try and win.*


you don't think they were trying?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

ehizzy3 said:


> you don't think they were trying?


Sorry, I didn't word that right. What I was trying to say is Nate was not giving us the best chance to win.


----------



## marcolablazerfan (Nov 17, 2007)

Nate most certainly did not coach well tonight, Like others have said they were killing us inside why not put in our best inside defender??? I realize this loss isn't the end of the world but it is a loss the team will have a hard time getting over, as coach of the team you need to give your team the best chance to win and Nate didn't do that tonight.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tortimer said:


> Sorry, I didn't word that right. What I was trying to say is Nate was not giving us the best chance to win.


oh ok...i dont think joel would've been the answer, phily was going small, and if joel was to go in the game it would have to be for lamarcus, and lma and broy were the only ones playing


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Tortimer said:


> I do agree with a lot of the posters we should have put Joel in the 4th qtr. I even heard Rice saying he should be in there. Joel only played 7 minutes for the whole game. We might as well put Joel in for Outlaw. I do know we are not going to win a ton of games this year but there is no reason not to try and win.


Joel should have been in there...Travis Turnover should NOT. But still, the whole damn team tottally lost their marbles. When a team is playing with 4 guards, why not exploit them insides??? Ridiculas game. Oh well...not like we're going anywhere this year anyway.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> _"Always with the negative vibes, Moriarty!" _
> 
> Oddball (Kelly's Heroes)


"Always with the negative *waves"

:biggrin:


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> _"Always with the negative vibes, Moriarty!" _
> 
> Oddball (Kelly's Heroes)


What positives would you take away from this game? Oh, we "learned to play 48 minutes". I've heard that before.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

ehizzy3 said:


> your always blaiming someone, outlaw, webster, nate, sergio, and the refs......have you ever thought of us getting outplayed? we clearly got outplayed in the second half..you already want to fire nate....that says enough right there


No one said I want to fire Nate. I said this is the first time I am worried about his judgement.

Deleted, inappropriate.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

That Marbury trade is not sounding too bad now is it? A PG that can dribble the ball up the court would be nice.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

BenDavis503 said:


> No one said I want to fire Nate. I said this is the first time I am worried about his judgement.
> 
> Deleted, inappropriate.


Deleted, inappropriate.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

ehizzy3 said:


> oh ok...i dont think joel would've been the answer, phily was going small, and if joel was to go in the game it would have to be for lamarcus, and lma and broy were the only ones playing


I don't agree Joel should have been in there. You could see going small wasn't working. Why not try and go big and take advanage of their size. I just think Joel without any fouls could have helped with all the layups Philly was getting. Outlaw wasn't doing us much good anyway and I'm sure Joel could bring the ball up as good as Outlaw was tonight(j/k sort of).


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

sigh martell continues to struggle again, and why wasnt joel in?
travis........cry


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

ehizzy3 said:


> Deleted, inappropriate.


Deleted, inappropriate.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Driew said:


> Nate did fine at coaching tonight. We signed Travis to a contract--he needs to learn how to play this press so Nate left him in to get some experience and to battle this out. We're playing for the future you guys--not for a championship this year. In the future these same players won't let this happen. They know to play hard to whole game. Nate was telling them not to let down their guard. They did and they have to learn from this.
> 
> Now we know how New Orleans felt last year when we came back from 20+ hehe Chill down guys its not the end of the world.
> 
> We ran out of timeouts because Nate had to use them all to yell at the players to get their heads out of their butts


I agree. When’s the last time this team had to protect a 20 point lead on the road? Outlaw has been there for three years and I don’t think he has seen anything like it.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

BenDavis503 said:


> Deleted, inappropriate.


Deleted, inappropriate.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

ehizzy3 said:


> Deleted, inappropriate.


Deleted, inappropriate.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

BenDavis503 said:


> Deleted, inappropriate.


Deleted, inappropriate.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

BenDavis503 said:


> Deleted, inappropriate.



Hello! Where are the Mods? Are you going to tell me this is appropriate?

No, definitely not appropriate.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Today:


BenDavis503 said:


> pathetic.
> 
> we are a joke after this game.
> 
> ...


Three days ago:


BenDavis503 said:


> all this cynicism tonight... why? It is dis-respectful to our "boys"




I know the game sucked and I agree they'll probably be hung over from it tomorrow and lose again. Maybe even the rest of the road trip. But it's still a long season. These things happen, especially to the youngest team on the road. At the start of the season, looking at our brutal schedule, I'd have taken 4-5 any day. This team is just not going to be consistent this year, too young and too inexperienced to deal with situations like tonight.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Deleted, inappropriate...I was just trying to join in with the rest of the gang.:biggrin:

Seriously, this is a young team that learned a very tough lesson tonight. If it becomes a habit, then we'll have issues. I didn't expect much from this team this year anyway.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Some of you guys really need to relax! I understand being upset, but this team is very young. One of the things a young team needs to learn is how to put people away, no matter how big the lead is. Once a team starts making a big comeback it all becomes mental. A game like this will help these guys in the long run. Please be patient.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tortimer said:


> I don't agree Joel should have been in there. You could see going small wasn't working. Why not try and go big and take advanage of their size. I just think Joel without any fouls could have helped with all the layups Philly was getting. Outlaw wasn't doing us much good anyway and I'm sure Joel could bring the ball up as good as Outlaw was tonight(j/k sort of).


well i just dont think with the lineup it would work, i mean yeah it would help inside but they would have a mismatch on whoever lamarcus had to guard, and joel wouldnt help at all to break the press


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

kinda makes sense that people are taking things so badly. blazer fans have got to be one of the most extreme kneejerk supporters around, and most of them seem to post here.... we built ourselves up to so ridiculously lofty heights after a few decent wins, people start talking Allstars, Playoffs etc the 'rose' tinted glasses are well and truly welded to many faces around here when things are good. Then, things like this happen and we fall..... fall.... fall..... and we land harder than if we'd stayed closer to reality - people do it to themselves.

im a passionate blazer fan, but with some realism - we are young, we will make mistakes, we will blow opportunities, we will fly high and we will crash sometimes! but all you guys attacking each other need to pull yer heads in.

GO Blazers!


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I totally disagree that Joel shouldn't be in there because of the small ball lineups.

Look at Golden State last year in the playoffs, they went with 4 SG's and to counter Dallas took out their centers, how did that work? Utah kept their lineup the same, with Boozer/AK/Okur and destroyed GS inside and on the glass. That is how you beat small ball lineups, not by trying to match them but by completely overpowering them.

It feels as if Philly lost their big men to foul trouble and would have been at a big disadvantage, so we decided to be accommodating and play small ball with them.

With Joel and LMA in the game you give Joel the tallest, biggest slowest man and Aldridge the next one in line (even if its a SG.) If that had been done tonight, I'd put serious money on us having a winning record.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I just got back from watching this game recorded at a buddies place. It is by far the most dissappointing game of the year IMO, I just don't understand how a team let's another back into a game so easily. Portland's PG play regressed to what is was earlier in the year, and the team regressed by not letting it's main scorers handle the load in the second half. Too many shots being taken by the guys you don't want to take them, and on the other end, guys who have no business looking like all stars, doing exactly that. 

I also agree with the post above comparing the situation to the Golden State vs Dallas situation. You can play 2 ways in this league. You can dicatate the tempo and strength of the game, or you can be the team that plays to the other team's strength. Portland tonight let Philly dictate the tempo and lineup in the game in the second half, and it cost them the game. When they should have been riding the horse inside, they ended up with Jack and Blake (Pretty much the last guys I want carrying the offensive load) taking all the shots. 

Jack and Blake should be ashamed of themselves for the defensive effort on a guy straight out of high school. They got destroyed by a D Leaguer. 

The last couple of games I have also noticed they have once again quit including Martell in the offense. Pick it up, he is your third scorer. Run some plays for him and keep him involved in the game, not just expecting him to bail you out when you make a poor drive to the basket. The guy can score if you work to get him open looks. 

Lastly, will somebody please teach this team how to break a press? This might have been a good time to put a guy like James Jones with some league experience in to help settle the team down and get some easy buckets. Every time Philly pressed, there should have been a point blank bucket for the Blazers within a few seconds. What did we get? PG struggling to get the ball up the court. No big guys helping with the progression of the ball up the court, when a big guy at mid court is always at an advantage to help move the ball in those situations. Trying to match up with Philly size when the Blazers had an advantage to exploit.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

James Jones is injured.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Draco said:


> I totally disagree that Joel shouldn't be in there because of the small ball lineups.
> 
> Look at Golden State last year in the playoffs, they went with 4 SG's and to counter Dallas took out their centers, how did that work? Utah kept their lineup the same, with Boozer/AK/Okur and destroyed GS inside and on the glass. That is how you beat small ball lineups, not by trying to match them but by completely overpowering them.
> 
> ...


I'm at a disadvantage because I couldn't watch it, but from listening to the radio I completely agree with you.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

After reading the recap I'd say we should have put Green in. Maybe he would have handled the press better. I sure would have got Jack out of there. I'm stepping on the foul line twice in the quarter and putting up bad jumpers. Come on! And I'm not a Jack basher, but I'm really surprise Nate stuck with him so long. He said Green was going to win some games for us, well then give him a chance.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Blowing a large lead like that just plain sucks! :sad: 

Look on the bright side, we have a new player on the roster... he's got the skills of Martell and Travis combined into one. :biggrin:



> Portland Trail Blazers' Travis Webster can't stop Philadelphia 76ers' Andre Iguodala (9) from scoring in the first half of their basketball game Friday, Nov. 16,2007 in Philadelphia. Iguodala scored 22 points in the 76ers 92-88 win. (AP Photo/Rusty Kennedy)












http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271116020


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

mgb said:


> After reading the recap I'd say we should have put Green in. Maybe he would have handled the press better. I sure would have got Jack out of there. I'm stepping on the foul line twice in the quarter and putting up bad jumpers. Come on! And I'm not a Jack basher, but I'm really surprise Nate stuck with him so long. He said Green was going to win some games for us, well then give him a chance.


Yeah, I thought about that too. I bet Green could have at least dribbled the ball up the court without pissing on his own leg like Sergio, Jack and Blake.

Dunleavey, Cheeks and McMillen all lived by the same stupid theory. Match whatever the other team puts out. If the other team plays 5 Centers, play all your tallest players, if they start all guards, put 5 guards on the floor. 

Teams usually play that way because they happen to have many good guards, but not many good big men. Why play to their strength and your weakness?? It is one of the stupidest moves in all of basketball. We should have been pounding them inside and blocking the lane with our big guys in there!!! Doesn't this damn team know how to prevent a layup? Make them come back from the outside, and pound them inside on offense.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

_Martell Webster, Blake and Jack all missed three-pointers in the final 1:03._

Okay, none of these guys should be our go-to guy. Get real.

Here's the bigger problem though:
Joel played 10 minutes and got 7 rebounds, while we outscored Philly.

Frye played 18 and got 2 whole rebounds, while Philly destroyed us on offense.

This game and the 2 Denver games (one pre-season) should be more than enough evidence for Nate to completely abandon any hopes of Frye playing center EVER.

For Frye to even be on the court Nate needs to determine IF there is ANY player Frye can defend adequately and then put him in that position.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

I did not see the game, and I know stats are deceptive, but still: Sergio did not seem to hurt the team that much. He was +6 when in the game. Pryz was +11....

iWatas


----------

